# 25 Years In A Maltese Kitchen



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of 25 Years In A Maltese Kitchen by Pippa Mattei (author), Kurt Arrigo (photographer)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

